

Gerald Sussman: The Legacy of Computer Science - djb
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/essays/remember.pdf

======
djb
There are some other essays of his in this directory:

<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/essays/>

